# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Το πρώτο μου link !!!!!!!!

## vis

::  
Με πολύ χαρά και ικανοποίηση κατάφερα να συνδεθώ σήμερα στο
MAGLA AP AWMN 270

χρησιμοποιώ προς το παρών ένα linksys wrt54gl με dd-wrt .Η σύνδεση έγινε με την δική του κεραία.

Αυτό είναι το πρώτο μου post μέσο AWMN.

Αντώνη μόλις μου αποκαταστήσει η Τελλάς το τηλ, θα σε καλέσω.


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Kαλωσόρισες  ::  .

----------


## alasondro

Συχγαρητηρια!!!

----------


## dti

Welcome aboard! 




> Αντώνη μόλις μου αποκαταστήσει η Τελλάς το τηλ, θα σε καλέσω.



Τί την θες την Tellas;
Μπορείς να τον καλέσεις μέσω voip πλέον!  ::

----------


## vegos

> Με πολύ χαρά και ικανοποίηση κατάφερα να συνδεθώ σήμερα στο
> MAGLA AP AWMN 270
> 
> χρησιμοποιώ προς το παρών ένα linksys wrt54gl με dd-wrt .Η σύνδεση έγινε με την δική του κεραία.
> 
> Αυτό είναι το πρώτο μου post μέσο AWMN.
> 
> Αντώνη μόλις μου αποκαταστήσει η Τελλάς το τηλ, θα σε καλέσω.


Ωπ! Μόλις το είδα.

Πρέπει να είσαι πολύ κοντά...

Αν είναι να παραμείνεις, πες mac να σου δώσω IPs.

Welcome  :: 

Αντώνης.

Edit:

Είσαι και voip ready, δες τα pm σου  ::

----------


## vis

Σας ευχαριστώ, καλώς σας βρήκα !  ::  

Αντώνη σ'ευχαριστώ για την ταχύτατη υποστήριξη.
Τώρα που κατάφερα να " κουμπώσω"  ::  εννοείται ότι θα παραμείνω .

----------


## costas43gr

Καλως ηρθες.  ::

----------


## vis

Kώστα σ'ευχαριστώ και χρόνια πολλά, ότι επιθυμείς.
Τώρα ετοιμάζομαι να βάλω και το καλώδιο που με είχες βοηθήσει να φτιάξω , για να συνδέσω μια omni.

----------


## costas43gr

Σε ευχαριστω, να'σαι καλα.
Δεν πιστευω να θελεις να συνδεθεις με την ομνι σου στην ομνι του Αντωνη.....  ::   ::   :: 
Θα πας για κομβος και ετοιμαζεις την ομνι σου ?
Αν εχεις δυνατοτητα, ξεκινα την μελετη και την ετοιμασια, στο wind εκει που εισαι, υπαρχει μεγαλο κενο....  ::  
Απο θεα που ειδα πολυ καλα εισαι.  ::

----------


## vis

Mε την omni τελικά δεν κατάφερα να συνδεθώ  ::  (δουλεύει όμως γιατί έπιασα και dsfak) 

έβαλα τη δική του τώρα και παίζει μια χαρά.

----------


## pantdimi

clap-clap-clap-clap!!  ::

----------


## vis

Eτοιμάζω πιάτο.....

----------


## vis

To πιάτο έτοιμο (έτσι και αλλιώς δεν έβλεπα hispasat)
Feeder 2.4 
και ρουτερ linksys wrt54gl με dd-wrt
με ένα πρώτο πρόχειρο scan me το πιάτο έπιασα τα παρακάτω
SSID MAC Address Channel Rssi Noise beacon Open dtim Rate 
awmn-9270-11568 00:09:5B:68:1F:A8	11	-83	-89	100	Yes	0	3
awmn-AP8221-Titanas	00:0B:6B:4D:5A:E4	8	-86	-88	100	Yes	0	4(b)
MAGLA AP AWMN 270	00:0B:6B:35:C5:AE	3	-75	-85	100	Yes	0	4(b)

Συνεχίζω την προσπάθεια να κεντράρω με magla.
Σαν κεραία send/receive έχω επιλέξει right, οπότε πιστέυω να χρησιμοποιεί μόνο το πιάτο.

----------


## alasondro

μην ξεχάσεις να βάλεις και το feeder στην σωστή πόλωση  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

Καλώς ήρθες  ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Αντε και κομβος...

----------


## tompap1

Καλως ηρθες.  ::

----------


## tserts

Καλώς όρισες!!  ::  

Να κάνω μια χαζή ερώτηση;

Από 13/4/03 που έκανες καταχώρηση τώρα συνδέθηκες;

My god...

----------


## ximpatzis

Καλώς ήρθες  ::   ::

----------


## vis

Καλώς σας βρήκα.



> Από 13/4/03 που έκανες καταχώρηση τώρα συνδέθηκες;


To καλό λινκ αργεί να γίνει  ::

----------


## vis

Με το πιάτο πιάνω 
awmn-AP8221-Titanas -78	-86
MAGLA AP AWMN 270 -77	-87	

το πρόβλημα είναι ότι αφού συνδεθώ Magla δεν παίρνω ip (αν βάλω την εσωτερική κεραία παίρνω ip)

Το feeder to έχω vertikal

----------


## vis

Update
Λάθος εκκλησία σημάδευα.


τώρα έχω -59 -79 44% με magla (Εξακολουθεί να μην παίρνει ip)

και επίσης πιάνω και 
DIGENIS AP AWMN 1124	-69	-85
9270-4568
4260 neuro
9158
5091
8029 erasma ( τρέχων link)
8000
3119

αυτά κοιτάζοντας δυτικά,βορειοδυτικά

Θα χρειαστώ βοήθεια από τους πιο έμπειρους για το που συμφέρει το δίκτυο να συνδεθώ , και να βοηθήσω και στην ανάπτυξη των link στην γειτονιά μου, που στερήται.

----------


## vis

Mετά από ένα εξάμηνο σαν client (ευχαριστώ τον Αντώνη 'magla' για την φιλοξενία) δηλώνω ενδιαφέρον για μετατροπή σε κόμβο.
Χτύπησα και 2 feeder se a, και μάλλον αύριο θα περάσω από λινκσοπ για cm9 και adaptor.
σχ.π viewtopic.php?f=70&t=27056&start=45#p464483

----------


## Neuro

vis μόλις τώρα πρόσεξα το post σου ότι πιάνεις το AP μου. Με τι σήμα με έπιασες; Δυστυχώς η οπτική μου με Αγ. Δημήτριο και Ηλιούπολη είναι περιορισμένη και μόνο 2 τρύπες υπάρχουν. Έχω σκοπό να προσπαθήσω κάποια στιγμή με ψηλότερο ιστό αλλά δε ξέρω πότε θα αξιωθώ να κάνω τη κίνηση. Καλή αρχή και καλά links.

----------


## Cha0s

> Mετά από ένα εξάμηνο σαν client (ευχαριστώ τον Αντώνη 'magla' για την φιλοξενία) δηλώνω ενδιαφέρον για μετατροπή σε κόμβο.
> Χτύπησα και 2 feeder se a, και μάλλον αύριο θα περάσω από λινκσοπ για cm9 και adaptor.
> σχ.π viewtopic.php?f=70&t=27056&start=45#p464483


Hello,

Αν βλέπεις τον iNDEFiX 4985 μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε λινκάκι.

Μετά από 3 χρόνια με τον εξοπλισμό να κάθεται ευκαιρία είναι να στήσω επιτέλους τον κόμβο στον iNDEFiX  ::

----------


## ice

αντε και σε ανωτερα!!

----------


## vis

Αγοράστηκαν και οι κάρτες, οπότε το ΣΚ σκανάρω προς indefix kai neuro

----------


## Cha0s

Δεν υπάρχει κάτι ενεργό προς εδώ.
Υπάρχει ο εξοπλισμός και κάθεται.

Αν υπάρχει οπτική (θεωρητικά) ευκαιρία είναι να ξεκινήσω επιτέλους να στήνω  ::

----------


## vis

Aπό εχτές το απόγευμα ,με την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του Eufonia καθώς και των Nasos765,Ice,Senius,Thanasis i Digenis, προστέθηκε και ο κόμβος Vis στο δυναμικό του AWMN.
Σας ευχαριστώ για όλα

----------


## senius

Δηλώστε το στο wind, κι επειδή είσαι τυχερός...... δες που έκατσες *(Αρκει να ανοιξεις κι άλλο λινκ)*:
http://10.15.172.1/graphs/
http://10.87.236.253/graphs/
http://10.2.173.1/graphs/
 ::

----------


## eufonia

Βαγγέλη, το link με digeni δεν παίζει?

Πρέπει να έχει κλάσει η quagga του Γιάννη και δεν φτάνω από πουθενά, ούτε σε εσένα, ούτε στον il.ice ούτε alsafi.
Παρόλα αυτά, route για τον Γιάννη υπάρχει, μέσω του apollo... Οπότε, μάλλον το wrapaki που έχει στον alsafi τα έπαιξε πάλι... ::

----------


## ice

Δυστηχως αυτο ειδα και εγω απο εδω

----------


## costas43gr

Παιδιά, στον router του vis δεν έχει quagga, και σε προσπάθεια με τον Νασο να την περάσουμε, δεν έγινε κάτι, οπότε πρέπει να κατεβεί η cf και να μπει η quagga ή να ξανά ανέβει το routing πακέτο με ftp για να γίνει δρομολόγηση...

----------


## vis

> Παιδιά, στον router του vis δεν έχει quagga, και σε προσπάθεια με τον Νασο να την περάσουμε, δεν έγινε κάτι, οπότε πρέπει να κατεβεί η cf και να μπει η quagga ή να ξανά ανέβει το routing πακέτο με ftp για να γίνει δρομολόγηση...


Κατάφερα και την πέρασα με την αναλυτική βοήθεια του φορουμ, (το πισι δεν είχε vga και απότι είδα στη quagga ειναι απαραίτητη)
Έκανα και τεστ τα port 2601,2605, και όλα οκ, αλλά μετά τα έπαιξε η vga , και δεν μπορώ να κάνω connect sta 2601,2605.
Ψάχνω να βρω μια να την αντικαταστήσω , πιστεύω οτί θα λειτουργήσει με άλλη vga

----------


## JB172

Δες εδώ: http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9 ... &sk=t&sd=a
Δεν χρειάζεται vga  ::

----------


## vis

> Δες εδώ: viewtopic.php?f=95&t=35939&st=0&sk=t&sd=a
> Δεν χρειάζεται vga


  ::  Tέλειο, έπαιξε αμέσως !!!!!!!!
Σ'ευχαριστώ

----------


## costas43gr

Ολα οκ, σε βλέπω μια χαρά...  ::

----------


## eufonia

Well done Βαγγέλη. Αυτή είναι η ουσία του δικτύου, το ψάξιμο.  ::

----------


## vis

Σωστά, κάθε εμπόδιο για καλό !

----------

